# Springtime Sprinkler Checkup



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Anybody needing a checkup for their lawn sprinklers? For $79 Ill check your whole system including cleaning and adjusting heads, checking pump operation, and checking timer operation. Anything that needs replacing, I charge what I pay for parts. It includes the first 2 hrs of labor. After that it is $40/hr. Call me at 982-4174 or shoot me a message. 

Thanks

Mead Nobles


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Bump to the top!!! Thanks to all the forum members for the business!!!:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Great Job!!!!*

Mead did a fantastic job in my yard today. His work is great and he is the fairest in Pensacola on his prices. Everyone that has given Mead good feedback know what they are talking about. He deserves all the good feedback he gets. Thanks again Mead very much. :thumbup:


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Great Job (I am back)*

Hi again everyone. When I wrote the feedback for Mead earlier I did not want to give the impression Mead was doing Yard work :no: , I meant he was working on my Sprinkler system "in my Yard". Just wanted to set things straight. Like I said before he does fantastic work and has the best prices in Pcola. If you have a Sprinkler system in need of repair he is your man. Thanks Mead :thumbup:


----------

